# Best winter work gloves?



## bob the builder

I say right glove for the right job...I like warmer gloves when handling aluminum for sure. Flip top mittens are nice for some things. Tough gloves when gettin rough.


----------



## scentralpirate

another vote for the grey atlas gloves

I'm on my 4th pair for the season :thumbsup: I've tried the ironclad neoprene winter gloves before and they last as long as the atlas gloves (which is about 2 weeks of everyday use) so cheap and warm wins.

temps in the single digits...again...and these gloves keep my hands warm while staying moderately active.


----------



## slickshift

I use these
http://www.iclad.com/ironclad/ccg.html
They're pretty good for around here (New England) until it hangs around in the teens for a week or two
Then I have some motorcycle gloves if I'm not dealing with little parts

I've never seen the Atlas around here
I'll have to keep my eye out for them


----------



## Warren

I know this is an extremely old thread. I too usually get by with a few dozen pairs of jersey gloves. Gonna be framing a house on Lake Erie starting next week. Any new updates on the perfect gloves?


----------



## 2ndGen

Warren said:


> I know this is an extremely old thread. I too usually get by with a few dozen pairs of jersey gloves. Gonna be framing a house on Lake Erie starting next week. Any new updates on the perfect gloves?



No pun intended, Ironclads are the best work gloves made hands down. 

Link: -----> Ironclad Gloves.













After Ironclad, I trust Carhartt for my workwear.


----------



## Brutus

The Atlas ones are the best.

I got ones like those. 12 pack for 20$. Down at the local work clothing store.


----------



## TempestV

From thinnest to warmest- atlas thermals, regular blue chilly grips, waterproof chilly grips. I was wearing the waterproof gloves yesterday when the temp was below 0, and was just fine.
These gloves are way better for dextarity and warmth than any of the ironclad gloves I have tried. Not bad for gloves that cost a 4th of the price or better.


----------



## jlyons

i used to wear atlas gloves, worked ok if you had 3 or 4 pairs and rotated them out throughout the day and dried them each night. they are cotton and cotton kills. once cotton is wet it is cold. Ninja ice gloves are not cotton and they stay warm even when wet. Not to mention that at least here they are cheaper than Atlas gloves.


----------



## Randy Bush

JustaFramer said:


> Yep atlas is the brand. The grey for the winter are the best.


I use to wear these ,but not any more. They where ok down to 20 any lower and my hands froze, I hands sweat bad in them. So now I use some that I buy at HD for 10 are like the mechanic ones. I have good feel in them and keep my hands fairly warm when around 0. I too hate spending 20 or more for work gloves.


----------



## 2ndGen

Randy Bush said:


> I use to wear these ,but not any more. They where ok down to 20 any lower and my hands froze, I hands sweat bad in them. So now I use some that I buy at HD for 10 are like the mechanic ones. I have good feel in them and keep my hands fairly warm when around 0. I too hate spending 20 or more for work gloves.


Once I discovered Gore-Tex & Thinsulate, I never looked back.


----------



## Cabdoctor

Glad to know that I'm not the only short, thin, small handed construction guy in existence.

One of the keys I found is buy several different types of gloves and keep them accessible on the job site at all times. If you're digging, use the "atlas" style gloves. If you need maximum dexterity, go to the truck or trailer and swap them out for your nicer "mechanix" style gloves. Then when the task is over, switch back. By taking a minute or two to switch gloves, you'll make sure your hands stay warmer and your gloves last a lot lot longer. I chuckle when I see guys using $30 gloves to load rubble or handle bricks (saw this on Tuesday)


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i use differnt gloves based on the coniditions.. if im inside and out of the cold and wet ill wear mechanics gloves.. if its really cold but dry i lean to the knit gloves as you stil have some dexterity in them and their warm even double up on really really cold days. if its wet and cool i use the rubber gloves.. they dont soak up the water like the other gloves do

i know some guys that dont wear gloves at all, they say the cold doesnt bother them.. unfortunately having broken 1 thumb 3 x and two other fingers has left me with poor circulation.. plus my hand dry out and crack really bad so i gotta try to keep the filth outta the bleeding cracks


----------



## krist

Just picked up a pair of Boss frosty grips. Just like the Atlas with insulation inside. One week in and so far so good for $7.


----------



## RS Sam

2ndGen said:


> No pun intended, Ironclads are the best work gloves made hands down.
> 
> Link: -----> Ironclad Gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Ironclad, I trust Carhartt for my workwear.


Agree - and _Ironclad_ makes medium and (I think) small gloves. I wear medium and they are the best I have found + they offer different styles for different work including at least 2 levels (that I know of ) of cold weather work gloves. Been wearing them since at least 2005. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

woodworkbykirk said:


> plus my hand dry out and crack really bad so i gotta try to keep the filth outta the bleeding cracks


Don't know how much truth there is to it, but I've read on here that keeping yourself well and fully hydrated even in cold weather can help reduce that. Kind of tough to keep chugging cold water in freezing weather, though. :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF

Go buy rubber gloves, the heavy duty nitrile ones and wear them under your gloves, you'll stay nice and warm and dry too.


----------



## Warren

woodworkbykirk said:


> i use differnt gloves based on the coniditions.. if im inside and out of the cold and wet ill wear mechanics gloves.. if its really cold but dry i lean to the knit gloves as you stil have some dexterity in them and their warm even double up on really really cold days. if its wet and cool i use the rubber gloves.. they dont soak up the water like the other gloves do
> 
> i know some guys that dont wear gloves at all, they say the cold doesnt bother them.. unfortunately having broken 1 thumb 3 x and two other fingers has left me with poor circulation.. plus my hand dry out and crack really bad so i gotta try to keep the filth outta the bleeding cracks


Kirk:

I usually use last years chapstick to coat the ends of my fingers prior to work on the cold days. I guess if it keeps your lips from chapping, wont it do the same for your fingers?


----------



## woodworkbykirk

ive always had a problem with my hands drying out, even before carpentry,, it first started to be a problem playing sports. i always had my fingers taped.. back then i was drinking gallons of water. i still get plenty of fluids... just not straight up water:blink:


----------



## 2ndGen

RS Sam said:


> Agree - and _Ironclad_ makes medium and (I think) small gloves. I wear medium and they are the best I have found + they offer different styles for different work including at least 2 levels (that I know of ) of cold weather work gloves. Been wearing them since at least 2005. :thumbsup:


I love them. I'd go through a pair of cotton gloves daily. 
A pair of Ironclads last me a good couple of months of consistent use.


----------



## Winchester

So far I have found Custom Leathercraft *CLC - "Thunder"* gloves to be the best. Insulated and waterproof. Fairly tough, yet not too thick that I can't work in them.

We don't get into very low temps here though, so keep that in mind if you consider them. I have no idea how they would do in very cold weather.


----------

